# performance lag while gaming



## techno0065 (Aug 11, 2009)

hey guys i own a dell studio 1555 laptop wich i ought 2 months bak...it runs perfectly well bt nw da games need for speed undercover n virtyal tennis 2009 tend 2 stuck a little...dese games ran vry well when i first installed dem bt frm da past 5-6 days dey tend 2 stuck lik dey dont run dat smoothly...i already finished hitman blood money n crysis on dis lappy wid no  problems at all bt nw dey dnt run dat smooth...wht mst b da problem...do i need an upgrade???...plz advise


----------



## desiibond (Aug 11, 2009)

use ccleaner to clean registry and c:. that may help a bit. Also, uninstall any unwanted/unused softwares.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2009)

De-frag your HDD
And as desii said, use CCleaner to clean you registery.

Also scan your laptop for any viruses and open task manager and close unwanted processes before gaming.


----------



## techno0065 (Aug 18, 2009)

i wil surely use c cleaner n defrag da disk...thnks for ur advise....i download lot of movies through bittorrent...i want to knw if downloading 2 much stuff through torrents cause some sort of trouble lik dey create some sort of junk etc.. wich may affect da performance of ma lappy???


----------

